
Microsoft unveils new Edge browser logo that no longer looks like IE - robin_reala
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/2/20944341/microsoft-edge-chromium-browser-logo-icon-wave-surf-new
======
Yuval_Halevi
Instead of slowly changing IE, they should announce they launch a new browser

------
ksaj
If it was orange, it would look like a generalized Firefox logo.

